# مسابقه فضائيه ...... هل أنت جاهز لتتحدي ؟



## م المصري (16 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
اهلا اخواني الافاضل ...... ​ 
مسابقه هدفها هو تنشيط و تشجيع الثقافه الفضائيه ​ 
و في ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون ​ 
المسابقه ستسمر شهرا باذن الله تعالي يبدأ من 18/1/2008 و حتي 17/2/2008​ 
و ستعلن النتائج الفائزين في نهاية المده ان شاء الله​ 
كما سيتم فتح نقاش علمي حول هذه الاسئله و كل ما يجول في خاطركم نحوها​ 
عليكم الإجابة على 12 من 13 سؤال, لكل سؤال 5 درجات, المجموع 60 درجة. (اختيار الاجابه الصحيحه من بين الاقواس ) ​ 
يمكن ان ترفقوا الاجابات في المرفقات او ان تجيبوا في المشاركه نفسها ​ 
اتترككم مع الاسئله و حظا سعيدا ​ 
*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​ 

أ) فضلات ناتجة من الأفران الذرية.
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.
ج) الكويكبات والمذنبات.
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس​ 
*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​ 

أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.
ب) عامود هوائي(أنتينه-لاقط) خاص والذي يستقبل البث من منطقة أورشليم القدس.
ج) كوابل (أسلاك) خاصة المتواجدة في الأرض ومصدرها من محطة بث أرضية.
د) جهاز اللقط(الاستقبال) المتواجد فوق جهاز التلفاز ​ 
*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​ 

أ) أشعة X.
ب) أشعة غاما.
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 
د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء​ 
*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​ 
أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.
ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.
ج) الداخلية تتراوح بين 30,000-20,000 كم والخارجية 100,000 كم.
د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.​ 
*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​ 

أ)k ° 25 / - 248 o C
ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C
ج) k ° 250 / -23 o C
د)k ° 500./ 227 o C​ 
*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​ 

أ) مشاهدات ومراقبة الكرة الأرضية.
ب) الاتصالات على الكرة الأرضية.
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.
د) ألإنذار على الكرة الأرضية.​ 
*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​ 

أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.
ب) كتل من الثلج التي تذاب بواسطة استغلال الطاقة الشمسية.
ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.
د) دورة سوائل أجسام رجال الفضاء.​ 
*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​ 

أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.
ب) يطلق تيارات من الماء الساخنة مثل الينابيع الباطنية.
ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.
د) لأنه يقيس المد الحاصل في المياه​ 
*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​ 

*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*
ب) 24 ساعة.
ج) أسبوع
د) شهر.​ 
*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​ 


أ) 5.0 كم/الثانية
ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية
*ج) 7 كم/الثانية*
د) 3.5 كم/الثانية​ 
*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​ 

أ) ألمانيا
ب) الصين
*ج) الولايات المتحدة*
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.​ 
*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​ 

أ) روبرت جودارد
ب) فرنر فون-براون
*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*
د) هيرمن أوفرات​ 
*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​ 

*أ) الزهرة*
ب) المريخ
ج) عطارد
د) بلوتو​ 


و الجوائز مغريه ..... صدقوني ... لا تفوتكم ​ 
الجائزة الاولي ..... الدعاء بالصحه و الستر ​ 
الجائزة الثانية ..... الدعاء بالتقدم في العمل ​ 
الجائزة الثالثه .... الدعاء بالزواج (تحجب للمتزوجين... و تستبدل بالدعاء بالصبر)  ​ 
الجائزه الرابعه .... الدعاء بغني النفس ثم المال ​ 
الجائزه الخامسه ... الدعاء بالذرية الصالحه 

بفضل من الله تعالي ... ثم بفضل من مشرفنا الفاضل جاسر المشرف العام و مشرف قسم الطيران 
فقد تم تعديل جائزة المسابقه الي اشتراك مجاني في موقع الرابيد شير لمده شهر
حظا سعيدا .... و بالتوفيق للجميع​ 

بالتوفيق للجميع ​


----------



## eng.amani (19 يناير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> ​
> *1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس​
> *2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​
> 
> ...


​


صعبة 
عندي شعور انني لم اوفق في اي اجابة


----------



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

المهندسه اماني ........ تكفي المشاركه في حد ذاتها .... و لا يهم صح او خطأ ..... المهم الاستفاده في النهايه بمعلومه مفيده ..... 
و أخيرا احييك علي الروح المقدامه .... و تقبلي تحيااتي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 يناير 2008)

فكرة رائعة لعقد مسابقة 
بهدف رفع المستوى الثقافي لنا

اخونا ومشرفنا م المصري

ساجلس في مقاعد المتفرجين الى ان يتم اختيار المتسابق الفائز

وسنكون معك من الداعين له بكل خير

حيث ان ثقافتي في الفضاء تحتاج الى تثقيف


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (19 يناير 2008)

eng.amani قال:


> [/center]
> 1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
> د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس​
> 
> ...


 
نظرا لصعوبة الأسئلة و لا أفقه فيها شئ ربما لأنني من سكان الأرض فإنني أستأذن المهندسة أماني في إقتباس إجاباتها و أرجو أن تسامحني على ذلك


----------



## eng.amani (19 يناير 2008)

مصطفى محمد سليمان قال:


> نظرا لصعوبة الأسئلة و لا أفقه فيها شئ ربما لأنني من سكان الأرض فإنني أستأذن المهندسة أماني في إقتباس إجاباتها و أرجو أن تسامحني على ذلك


 

:68: :68: :68: :68: :68: :68: 

فلتسامحني انت ع الاجابات 
واتمنى ان لاتندم بعد النتائج


----------



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

يا ساده .... اتعبوا قليلا و ابحثوا عن الاجابات في جوجل .... يكفي ان اقول لكم ان هذه الاسئله اقتبستها كما هي من موقع اسرائيلي حقير يخلد ذكري الطيار الاسرائيلي المفقود جون اراد 
فهل شبابنا أقل ثقافة من شباب اليهود 
اتعبوا شويه .... و ستستفيدون ان شاء الله معلومه جيده في نهاية المسابقه 
تحياتي و بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.amani (19 يناير 2008)

ان شاء الله 
معناها الاجابات .............


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 يناير 2008)

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*

*اعتقد ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.*

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*

*أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.*


*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*

*اعتقد ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) *



*4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟*

*ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.*

*
5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين*)

*د) k ° 500./ 227 o C *


*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*

*ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.*


*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*

*اعتقد ذلك مجرد تخمين ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.*

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*

*لا اعلم حقيقه*


9*. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*

*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*


*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*
*
ج) 7 كم/الثانية*


*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*

*ج) الولايات المتحدة*


*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء"*

*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*


*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*

أ )* تقريبا الزهره *


----------



## أبو مجاهد (20 يناير 2008)

تكفى لا تجيب على الأجابات الصحيحة حتى نهاية الأسبوع القادم 

عندي أختبارات نهائية 

وودي أنتحر من كثر المعلومات 


بس أدعولي 


وأنا أطمح في الجائزة الثالثة دعوة بالزواج 




سلام


----------



## shadi_hawari (21 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​ 

ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​ 

أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​ 

ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 

*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​ 
د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.​ 
*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​ 
ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C.


*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​ 

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.

*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​ 

أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​ 

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.


*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​ 

*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*

*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​ 

ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية

*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​ 

د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.​ 
*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​ 

أ) روبرت جودارد

*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​ 

ج) عطارد

لأنه أسرع الكواكب السيارة 

وشكراً على الجوائز القيمة سلفاً
أرجو أن تدعو لي بالزواج مرة اخرى إن كانت أجوبتي صحيحة بالإضافة للصبر على تحمل مشاكل الزوجتين
مشكور أخي على المسابقة القيمة


----------



## SAMI741 (21 يناير 2008)

*سامي الربعي هو الي حيفوز بالجائزة*

1-ب
2. أ
3. د
4. د
5. ب
6. ج
7. أ
8. ج
9. أ
10.ب
11.د
12.أ
13.ج

وبالله التوفيق:12:


----------



## toyboy (21 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:



أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟




د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء


4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟





ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)



ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C
6
. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:


ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:



أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

.

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:



أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟



ج) 7 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟



د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 


ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟



ب) المريخ


----------



## هشام دقدق (21 يناير 2008)

اسئلة مفيدة جدا


----------



## صبا دمشق (21 يناير 2008)

أنا أطمح بالجائزة الثالثة أيضاً!


----------



## Tariqm (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أولا فكرة جميلة ومشكور من فكر بها

ثانيا الأجوبة وربنا يستر بس نحصل علي 70% 
1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.
2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:
أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.
3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 
5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القصوي للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)
ج) k ° 250 / -23 o C
6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.
7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:
ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.
8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:
أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.
9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
ج) أسبوع
10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟
د) 3.5 كم/الثانية
11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.
12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 
ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي
13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟
د) بلوتو

والسلام عليكم وربنا يوفقنا جميعا
طارق محمود


----------



## شيروان ايوب (21 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟


ج) الكويكبات والمذنبات.


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:

د) جهاز اللقط(الاستقبال) المتواجد فوق جهاز التلفاز 


3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟

ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 


4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)

ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C


6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.


7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:

د) دورة سوائل أجسام رجال الفضاء.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:

أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟

ج) 7 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟

د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 


ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟

ب) المريخ


----------



## سليمان ماشاءالله (21 يناير 2008)

انا كمان عايز اشارك لو سمحتوا......~...


----------



## سليمان ماشاءالله (21 يناير 2008)

الفضلات هي الاقمار الا صطناعيه,


----------



## النوفره (21 يناير 2008)

الزميل م المصري شكرا لك على المسابقه التي ربما نجهل اجابات بعض الاسئلة فيها لكنني ارى ان من يعرف الاجابات جميعها من حقه جميع الجوائز التي ذكرت ما عدا الجائزه الثالثه حيث تحجب عن المتزوجين لانه مشكله اذا فاز بها زميل متزوج ... وشكرا


----------



## محب الشرقية (21 يناير 2008)

أخي م المصري 

أود إرسال الإجابات عبر الرسائل الشخصية


----------



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

المبرمج الصغير قال:


> أخي م المصري
> 
> أود إرسال الإجابات عبر الرسائل الشخصية



لا مانع .... و هذا الخيار متاح للجميع 

بالتوفيق ​


----------



## عبد الله فهد (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذه المسابقة و الفكرة كم تعطينا مهلة للاجابة


----------



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

عبد الله فهد قال:


> شكرا على هذه المسابقة و الفكرة كم تعطينا مهلة للاجابة


 
المهله حتي 17/2/2008 

المهم ان تجد و تبحث عن الاجابات 

تحياتي و بالتوفيق


----------



## mody2006oo7 (21 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات 

أخوكم محمد


----------



## non_stop (22 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.

................................................................................

2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:

أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

................................................................................

3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟

ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 

..................................................................................

4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.

..................................................................................

5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)

ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C


..................................................................................

6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.

...................................................................................

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:

د) دورة سوائل أجسام رجال الفضاء.

...................................................................................

8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار

...................................................................................

9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:

أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة

...................................................................................

10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟

ج) 7 كم/الثانية

...................................................................................

11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟

د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.

...................................................................................

12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 

أ) روبرت جودارد

...................................................................................

13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟

ب) المريخ


.......................................................................................................................

نقطة اخيرة : 
اخى الفاضل 
اشكرك على موضوعك الجميل هذا 
الذى فعلا دعانى الى البيحث فى الويب عن المعلومة الشئ الذى كان لا يحدث الا قليلا 
و لكنى كنت اتمنى ان تنوة لنا عن مصدر اسئلتك 

الذى هو : 



> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


 
انا لا انكر فائدة الموضع و لكن اذكر كل من يقرا هذا بان جوائزنا افضل منهم بكثير ففكرة الاسئلة
و يا حسرة على حالنا 
نادرا ما تحدث فى مجتمعنا العربى 
انا كبادرة منى جاوبت ع الاسئلة لتحفيز عمل المسابقة 
و لفائدتها المعلومة 
و التى ربما افادك الله بها 
و جزاك عنا بها كل خير 
لمزيد من المعلومات عن اصل المسابقة يمكنكم تحميلها كاملا من الرابط التالى 
لقد قمت برفع المسابقة الاصليه على رابيد شير 
المسابقة الاصلية تحتوى على عدة اجزاء اخرى لربما اسفدتم منها 

على الرابط الاتى 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

اهلا أخي الفاضل 
تم التنويه عن مصدر الاسئله في المشاركه رقم 7 و التي نصها 


> يا ساده .... اتعبوا قليلا و ابحثوا عن الاجابات في جوجل .... يكفي ان اقول لكم ان هذه الاسئله اقتبستها كما هي من موقع اسرائيلي حقير يخلد ذكري الطيار الاسرائيلي المفقود رامون
> فهل شبابنا أقل ثقافة من شباب اليهود
> اتعبوا شويه .... و ستستفيدون ان شاء الله معلومه جيده في نهاية المسابقه
> تحياتي و بالتوفيق


 
تم حذف المعلومات التي ذكرتها عن مصدر الاسئله .... و كذا رابط التحميل ...... لاتاحه الفرصه للجميع للبحث عن الاسئله ...... و مع علمنا بسهوله الوصول اليها ..... الا ان هدفنا يظل الاستفاده العلميه المرجوه و النقاش العلمي الذي سيفتح ان شاء الله بعد انتهاء المسابقه 

م المصري 
مشرف قسم الطيران


----------



## tweete (22 يناير 2008)

مهندسه/ لمياء 
اولا جزاكم الله خيرا عنا
1-(ج)
2-(ا)
3-(د)
4-(ب)
5-(د)
6-(ج)
7-((ا)
8-(ج)
9-(ا)
10-(ج)
11-(د)
12-(ج)
13-(ب)
اتمني تن احوز علي الجائزه الثالثه


----------



## rassem (22 يناير 2008)

أشكركم على هذه المسابقة ولكن عندي توصية خاصة جدا ... لماذا لايتم استخدام الطرق الفضائية للإجابة على أسئلة المسابقة الفضائية وذلك باستخدام الموبايل من خلال الموقع التالي:
ْْْْْXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

عذرا اخي الفاضل .... المشاركه تندرج تحت بند : اعلان تجاري .... و هذا مخالف للقواعد 

اهلا بك دائما في قسم الطيران 

م المصري 
مشرف قسم الطيران


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (22 يناير 2008)

كل الشكر على المسابقة الرائعة...........

فيما يلي الاجابات ان شاء الله اكون وفقت للإجابات الصحيحة 

1) ب
2) أ
3) ج
4) د
5) د
6) ب
7) أ
8) أ
9) ج
10) د
11) د
12) أ
13 ) ب


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (22 يناير 2008)

كل الشكر على المسابقة الرائعة


اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت للإجابات الصحيحة.............


1) ب
2) ا
3 ) ج
4) د
5) د
6) ب
7) ا
8) ا
9) ج
10 ) د
11) د
12 ) أ
13) ب


----------



## طالب من العراق (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولانك 
طرحت اسئلة جديدة بالنسبة لي
وان شاء الله سوف نطلع اكثر على كل سؤال من الاسئلة السابقة


----------



## م المصري (22 يناير 2008)

ننوه بان هناك اجاابات وردت عبر البريد الخاص .... فلا يقلق اصحابها 
و من الصعوبه بمكان ان نرد علي كل رساله خاصه بتأكيد وصول اجابته 
اختر خيار وصل استلام اثناء ارسال الرساله 
تحياتي


----------



## yaser_4 (22 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟



ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:



أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.


3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟




ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 


4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟


أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)





د)k ° 500./ 227 o C


6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:



أ) مشاهدات ومراقبة الكرة الأرضية.


7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:



أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:



أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:






د) شهر.


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟





ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية




11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟






د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 



أ) روبرت جودارد





13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟



ج) عطارد


----------



## احمد السماحى (23 يناير 2008)

ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.ج) د) 

2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة
طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.


3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 



4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟
ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)؟

د)k ° 500./ 227 o C


6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.


7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:
ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.



8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:
أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟
ج) 7 كم/الثانية



11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟
ج) الولايات المتحدة

12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء
ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟
أ) الزهرة​


----------



## 010010 (23 يناير 2008)

يسلموااااا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## اكرم جبار (23 يناير 2008)

هذه المعلومات جديده ومفيد


----------



## me4r2100 (23 يناير 2008)

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​



ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.
​*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​


أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.​

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​


ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) ​*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​

ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.
​*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​


ج) k ° 250 / -23 o C
​*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​


ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.
​*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​


ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.
​*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​


أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.
​*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​


*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*
​*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​



*ج) 7 كم/الثانية*
​*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​


أ) ألمانيا
​*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​


أ) روبرت جودارد
​*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​


ج) عطارد​


----------



## عبدالخالق قادر (23 يناير 2008)

1. 


ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.


2. 



أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.


3. 


ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 


4. 

د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.


5. 

ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C.



6. 


ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.


7. 


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.


8. 


ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.



9. 



أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة


10. 


ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية


11. 


د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. 


أ) روبرت جودارد


13. 


ج) عطارد


----------



## صابر الشميري (23 يناير 2008)

1-ب
2. أ
3. د
4. د
5. ب
6. ج
7. أ
8. ج
9. أ
10.ب
11.د
12.أ
13.ج


----------



## محمد عبدالمعروف (23 يناير 2008)

im not ready


----------



## رشاد توفيق (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
يا أخى بارك الله فيك جعلتنى اقرأ و اهتم بموضوع لم اقرأ فيه من قبل ... جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عواد العاني (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاجوبه:

1.ب
2.ا
3.ج
4.اعتقد ب
5.اعتقد د
6.ج
7.ج
8.ج
9.ا
10.ب
11.ج
12.ج
13.ا
وبارك الله بيكم........اخي اعتراض صغير لماذا حجبت الجائزه الثالثه عنا؟


----------



## eng.amani (23 يناير 2008)

م المصري 

ماذا عن النتائج ؟؟
ماهي الاجابات الصحيحة


----------



## قــرشــى (23 يناير 2008)

:81: :3:  اعتذر عن الاجابة والمشاركة فى المسابقة .وذلك بسب انحسار معلوماتى الفضائية فى القنوات المرئية


----------



## الصكلي (23 يناير 2008)

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​ 
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث واسطة:*​ 
أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​ 
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 

*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​ 
د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.​ 
*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية (درجات كلفين)*​ ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C.

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​ 

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.

*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​ 
أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​ ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.
*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*

*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​ ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية

*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​ 
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.​ 
*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​ أ) روبرت جودارد

*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​ ج) عطارد

الصكلي


----------



## mzaa696 (23 يناير 2008)

1-ج
2. أ
-د3
4. د
5. ب
6. ج
7. أ
8. ج
9. أ
10.ب
11.د
12.أ
13.ج


----------



## mouathmf (23 يناير 2008)

. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:



أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.



3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟


د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء


4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.



5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)



ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C




6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:


ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.



7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:



أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.



8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:



أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.



9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:



د) شهر.


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟




ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟




ج) الولايات المتحدة

12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 




ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي

13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟



ب) المريخ


----------



## عاطف محفوظ القاضى (23 يناير 2008)

معلومات قيمه ولكن تعلسق لغوى بسيط فى السؤال الخامس 
ماهى درجه الحراره القصوى وليست القسوه 
وشكرا 
عاطف القاضى


----------



## نعمان حمدى (24 يناير 2008)

​ 
*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​ 
.
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس​ 
*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​ 

أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.
​*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​ 

د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء​ 
*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​ 

ج) الداخلية تتراوح بين 30,000-20,000 كم والخارجية 100,000 كم.
​*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​ 
​د)k ° 500./ 227 o C

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​ 

ب) الاتصالات على الكرة الأرضية..​ 
*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​ 

أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.​ 

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​ 



ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.​ 
*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​ 


ب) 24 ساعة.​*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​ 


ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية
​*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​ 

ب) الصين
​ 
*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​ 
​د) هيرمن أوفرات

*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​ 

ب) المريخ​ 
الجائزة الثالثه .... الدعاء بالزواج (تحجب للمتزوجين... و تستبدل بالدعاء بالصبر)  
الجائزه الخامسه ... الدعاء بالذرية الصالحه ​ 


بالتوفيق للجميع ​
:15: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13:


----------



## amrq23 (24 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس​

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​


أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​
:81: 


د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء​

*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​


:81: 

ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.​

*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​


ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C​*6*
*. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.​*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.​

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​
.

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.​

*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​


*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*​

*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​


*ج) 7 كم/الثانية*​

*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​


د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.​

*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​

*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*​

*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​


ب) المريخ​


----------



## م شريف (24 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

أ) فضلات ناتجة من الأفران الذرية.



2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:

د) جهاز اللقط(الاستقبال) المتواجد فوق جهاز التلفاز 



3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 



4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.



5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)


أ)k ° 25 / - 248 o C



6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.



7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:

ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.



8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.



9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:

ج) أسبوع



10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟


ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية




11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟

د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.



12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 


ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟

ب) المريخ


----------



## الربيحات (24 يناير 2008)

1-ب
2-ا
3-د
4-ج
5-د
6-ا
7-ا
8-ج
9-ا
10-ا
11-د
12-د
13-د
انا بانتظار النتائج واعتمدت على المعلومات العامه الموجوده لدي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## النبع المصرى (24 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
ج) الكويكبات والمذنبات.​ 
2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:
أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.​ 
3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 


4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟
ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.

5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)
ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C​ 
6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.​ 

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.​ 
8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:
ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.​ 
9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
ج) أسبوع​ 
10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟
ج) 7 كم/الثانية​ 

11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.

12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 
ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي

13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟
ب) المريخ​ 
مشكور على هذه المبادرة المفيدة لتنمية معلوماتنا عن مجال بعيدين كل البعد عنة، وبرجاء أخوانى أتباع نفس الفكرة فى المجالات الأخرى
على كمال​


----------



## طائر الهزار (24 يناير 2008)

في الحقيقة ما عرفت ولا جواب بس بشكركم عالفكرة الحلوة وخصوصي فكرة الجوائز كانت ممتازة


----------



## hemagwad (24 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## rober1001 (25 يناير 2008)

الإجابة الأولى : (ج)
الإجابةالثانية : (أ)
الإجابة الثالثة : (د)
الإجابة الرابعة : (ب)
الإجابة الخامسة : (ب)
الإجابة السادسة : (ج)
الإجابة السابعة : (أ)
الإجابة الثامنة : (ج)
الإجابة التاسعة : (أ)
الإجابة العاشرة : (ب)
الإجابة الحادية عشر : (د)
الإجابة الثانية عشر : (أ)
الإجابة الثالثة عشر : (ج)


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (25 يناير 2008)

ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية

. يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:​طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟​أشعة غاما.

تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:
مشاهدات ومراقبة الكرة الأرضية.

. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:
نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.د



يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:
يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.

. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
ساعة ونصف الساعة

ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟
3.5 كم/الثانية

في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟​الولايات المتحدة

من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء"
كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي

. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟​الزهرة

. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.


----------



## جلال حسين (25 يناير 2008)

1. د
2- ا
3- د
4- ب
5- د
6- ج
7- ا
8- ج
9- ا
10- د
11- د
12- ب
13- ج


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.

2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:

أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟

د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء

4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.

5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)

ج k ° 250 / -23 o C
6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:

.ب) الاتصالات على الكرة الأرضية.

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:

أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.

9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
ب) 24 ساعة.


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟
ج) 7 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.

12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء"

أ) روبرت جودارد

13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟

ب) المريخ

والله الأسئلة بدها واحد متمكن من المعلومات الفضائية
بس أنا طمعانة بالدعاء بغض النظر عن نتيجة المسابقة


----------



## الملك كريم (25 يناير 2008)

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​



ج) الكويكبات والمذنبات.​

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​


أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.​

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​

د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء


*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​
ج) الداخلية تتراوح بين 30,000-20,000 كم والخارجية 100,000 كم.


*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​



د)k ° 500./ 227 o C​

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​



ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.​

*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.​

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​

ب) يطلق تيارات من الماء الساخنة مثل الينابيع الباطنية.


*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​



ب) 24 ساعة.
​*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​



أ) 5.0 كم/الثانية​

*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​

د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​

*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*



*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​



ب) المريخ


----------



## زيد الحسني (25 يناير 2008)

*اجوبه المسابقه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

:13: 
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.

:13: 
2. يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة؟
:13: 
أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟

:13: 
د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء

4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

:13: 
د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.

5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)

:13: 
ج. k ° 250 / -23 o C.

6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل؟

:13: 
.ب) الاتصالات على الكرة الأرضية.

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من؟

:13: 
أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

:13: 
أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.

9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:

:13: 
ب) 24 ساعة.


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟

:13: 
ج) 7 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟

:13: 
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.

12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء"

:13: 
أ) روبرت جودارد

13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟

:13: 
ب) المريخ


----------



## الوالي (25 يناير 2008)

:81: 
1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:

د) جهاز اللقط(الاستقبال) المتواجد فوق جهاز التلفاز 


3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟

ب) أشعة غاما.


4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)

د)k ° 500./ 227 o C


6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.



7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:

ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:

ب) 24 ساعة.


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟

د) 3.5 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟

د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 

ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟

ب) المريخ

:68:


----------



## dosat (25 يناير 2008)

مرحبا انا مستعد لاشارك فى هذا المشاركة


----------



## Abbody-sa (25 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أهم شي عجبني بالمسابقة هي الجوائز
والله الدعاء أهم من كل شي
والمهم الواحد منا يفوز بالدعاء


----------



## العاني مهندس (25 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:



أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟




د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء


4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟





ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)



ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C
6
. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:


ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:



أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

.

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:



أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟



ج) 7 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟



د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 


ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟



ب) المريخ


----------



## العاني مهندس (25 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:



أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟




د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء


4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟





ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)



ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C
6
. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:


ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:



أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

.

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:



أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟



ج) 7 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟



د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 


ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟



ب) المريخ


----------



## عمار الجهني (26 يناير 2008)

يا شباب الفكره مره حلوه ومفيده
بس ماتعتقدون الاسئله شوي تخصصيه
يعني الاسئله تحتاج واحد مطلع بعلم الاتصالات
لو كانت منوعه كانت افضل
(هذا رأي لي انا مع فائق الاحترام لمن وضع المسابقه
يعني انا مؤيد شكلا ومعارض مضمونا)


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 يناير 2008)

فعلا اول مرة الواحد يكتشف ان معلوماته تحت الصفر لكن ارجو ان يعطى كل من اشترك فى هذه المسابقة الجوائز الخمسة كاملة حتى وان لم يقدم اى اجابات واكتفى بالجلوس فى مقاعد المتفرجين


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم أختار اجابة سامى الربعي اختصار للوقت واللة الموفق


----------



## dosat (26 يناير 2008)

. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية Nile sat البث بواسطة:

د) جهاز اللقط(الاستقبال) المتواجد فوق جهاز التلفاز 


3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟

ب) أشعة غاما.


4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)

د)k ° 500./ 227 o C


6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.



7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:

ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:

ب) 24 ساعة.


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟

د) 3.5 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟

د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 

ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟

ب) المريخ


----------



## م هبة (26 يناير 2008)

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية*
ج) الكويكبات والمذنبات


*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​د) جهاز اللقط(الاستقبال) المتواجد فوق جهاز التلفاز 


*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*

ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 


*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​

أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.​*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​


أ)k ° 25 / - 248 o C​

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​
ب) الاتصالات على الكرة الأرضية

*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.​

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.


*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​
ج) أسبوع


*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​


ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية


*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​

*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*


*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*

ب) المريخ​


----------



## م هبة (26 يناير 2008)

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية*
ج) الكويكبات والمذنبات


*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​د) جهاز اللقط(الاستقبال) المتواجد فوق جهاز التلفاز 


*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*

ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 


*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​

أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.​*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​


أ)k ° 25 / - 248 o C​

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​
ب) الاتصالات على الكرة الأرضية

*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.​

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.


*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​
ج) أسبوع


*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​


ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية


*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​

*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*


*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*

ب) المريخ​


----------



## ah_aj16 (26 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الاجابات كالتالي 
1- ب​​) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.

2- 
أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

3-​
ج​​) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) ​

4-​ب​​) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.

5-​
د​​) k ° 500./ 227 o C 

6-​ج​​) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.

7-​ج​​) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.

8-​أ​​) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.

9-​أ​​) ساعة ونصف الساعة

10-​ج​​) 7 كم/الثانية

11-​ج​​) الولايات المتحدة

12-​ج​​) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي

13-​أ​​) الزهرة​


----------



## فضل الله العربي (26 يناير 2008)

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*


أ) فضلات ناتجة من الأفران الذرية.
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.
ج) الكويكبات والمذنبات.
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية YES البث بواسطة:*


أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.
ب) عامود هوائي(أنتينه-لاقط) خاص والذي يستقبل البث من منطقة أورشليم القدس.
ج) كوابل (أسلاك) خاصة المتواجدة في الأرض ومصدرها من محطة بث أرضية.
د) جهاز اللقط(الاستقبال) المتواجد فوق جهاز التلفاز 

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*


أ) أشعة X.
ب) أشعة غاما.
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 
د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء

*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.
ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.
ج) الداخلية تتراوح بين 30,000-20,000 كم والخارجية 100,000 كم.
د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.

*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*


أ) k ° 25 / - 248 o C 
ب) k ° 120 / -153 o C 
ج) k ° 250 / -23 o C 
د) k ° 500./ 227 o C 

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*


أ) مشاهدات ومراقبة الكرة الأرضية.
ب) الاتصالات على الكرة الأرضية.
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.
د) ألإنذار على الكرة الأرضية.

*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.
ب) كتل من الثلج التي تذاب بواسطة استغلال الطاقة الشمسية.
ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.
د) دورة سوائل أجسام رجال الفضاء.

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*


أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.
ب) يطلق تيارات من الماء الساخنة مثل الينابيع الباطنية.
ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.
د) لأنه يقيس المد الحاصل في المياه

*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*


*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*

ب) 24 ساعة.
ج) أسبوع
د) شهر.

*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*



أ) 5.0 كم/الثانية
ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية
*ج) 7 كم/الثانية*

د) 3.5 كم/الثانية

*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*


أ) ألمانيا
ب) الصين
*ج) الولايات المتحدة*

د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.

*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *


أ) روبرت جودارد
ب) فرنر فون-براون
*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*

د) هيرمن أوفرات

*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*


*أ) الزهرة*

ب) المريخ
ج) عطارد
د) بلوتو
 

*
​​


----------



## اراس الكردي (27 يناير 2008)

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​



ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.​

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​


أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.
​*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​



ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 
​*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​

أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.
ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.
ج) الداخلية تتراوح بين 30,000-20,000 كم والخارجية 100,000 كم.
د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.​

*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​


د)k ° 500./ 227 o C​

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​


ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.
​*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​


ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.
​*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​


أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.​*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​


ب) 24 ساعة.
​*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​



ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية
​*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​


أ) ألمانيا
​*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​


أ) روبرت جودارد​*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​


د) بلوتو​


----------



## nermin (27 يناير 2008)

*الاجابة*

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
ب) 

2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:
أ) 

3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟
ج) 
4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟
ب) 

5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القصوى للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)
د)
6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:
ج)

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:
ج) 

8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

أ) 

9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
أ) 

10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟
ج)

11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟
ج) 

12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 
ج)


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟
أ) 

:75: :75: :75: :75:

شكرا اخي الفاضل على هذه المسابقة القيمة والجوائز الاكثر من رائعه


----------



## ABDOU3 (27 يناير 2008)

1-ب
2-أ
3-ج
4-ب
5-ب
6-ج
7-أ
8-أ
9-أ
10-د
11-د
12-ج
13-ج


----------



## عمارات (27 يناير 2008)

*الاجابة كما يلى*

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​ 


.
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.
.​ 


*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​ 


أ) اطباق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.​ 


*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​ 


ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) ​ 


*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​ 

أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.​*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​ 



ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C​ 



*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​ 


ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.​ 
*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​ 


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.​ 
*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوستيشنري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​ 


أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.​ 

*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​ 


*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*
.​ 

*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​ 



ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية​ 


*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​ 


د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.​ 

*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​*لا أعرف! *​ 

*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​ 


*أ) الزهرة, لأن هذا الكوكب اكبر والمركبة الفضائية تختاج وقود أكثر لتضاد فعل جاذبية الكوكب الكبيرة*​ 
اثناء الهبوط .


----------



## الصدق (28 يناير 2008)

:2:*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​ 

ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.​ 

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​ 

أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.​ 

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​ 


د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء​ 
*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​
ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.​ 

*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​ 

​د)k ° 500./ 227 o C

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​ 
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.

*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​ 

أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.​ 
*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​ 


ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.​ 

*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​ 
ج) أسبوع


*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​ 

*ج) 7 كم/الثانية*​ 

*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​ 

د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.​ 
*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​ 

*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*


*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​ 

د) بلوتو




مع ان ليس لدى معلومات كتيرة حول الفضاء بس حاولت اجاوب وان شاء الله افوز باحدى الجوائز:12: :13: :14: 
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع وشكر خاص لمن وضع هذه المسابقة واتمنى منه ان يكثر من هذه المواضيع المستفاد منها,جزاك الله خيرا.
وحستنى النتيجه:55:


----------



## البرق الصامت (28 يناير 2008)

1-ب
2-أ
3-ج
4-ب
5-ج
6-أ
7-ج
8-أ
9-د
10-ج
11-د
12-ج
13-ج
كل الإجابات ما أكييييييييييييده
أتمنى الجائزة الأولى والثانية مع بعض!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ناظم المهندس (28 يناير 2008)

الأجوبة تتكرر حبيت أمسي من سوريا ناظم المهندس


----------



## سوما* (28 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية

. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:
أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.


3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟​
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 

4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟
ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.



5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)

د)k ° 500./ 227 o C

6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:
ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.

8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:
أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.

9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟
*ج) 7 كم/الثانية*



*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟

<H2 dir=rtl style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">ج) الولايات المتحدة​*



*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *



*<H2 dir=rtl style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*



*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*

*<H2 dir=rtl style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">أ) الزهرة*







</H2> 

</H2>​</H2>​


----------



## الكمندوز (28 يناير 2008)

*روعه*

مشكور ماقصرت


----------



## جمال شلفي (28 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

*ب- هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.*

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*

*أ- طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.*


*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*

* ج- الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) *



*4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟*

*ب- الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.*

*
5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين*)

*د- k ° 500./ 227 o C *


*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*

*ج- الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.*


*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*

*ج- نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.*

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*

*ج- يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض*
9*. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*

*أ- ساعة ونصف الساعة*


*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*
*
ج- 7 كم/الثانية*


*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*

*ج- الولايات المتحدة*


*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء"*

*ج- كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*


:63: :12: :12:


----------



## أيمن باز (28 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية

2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:
أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟
د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء

4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟
أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.

5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)
ج) k ° 250 / -23 o C

6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.

7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:
أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.

8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:
أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.

9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة

10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟
ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية

11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟
ج) الولايات المتحدة

12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 
د) هيرمن أوفرات

13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟
ب) المريخ


----------



## حسون حلب (28 يناير 2008)

1- (ج)
2-(أ)
3-(د)
4-(ج)
5-(أ)
6-(ج)
7-(أ)
8-(أ)
9-(أ)
10-(ب)
11-(د)
12-(ج)
13-(د)
أتمنى من الله تعالى أن تكون معظم اجاباتي صحيحة وأن احصل على جميع الجوائز 
والله الموفق


----------



## م احمد العراقي (29 يناير 2008)

ج الاسئلة 

1-ج
2-أ
3-د
4-ج
5-د
6-ج
7-أ
8-أ
9-أ
10-د
11-د
12-د
13-د


----------



## قلب الأحبة (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مهندس / م المصري 

جزاك الله كل خير على المحاولة الرائعة لتنشيط الذاكرة وفتح أفق جديدة في تخصص لا نعرف عنه شئ 

إن شاء الله أبحث عن الأجوبة وأرسلها قبل أنتهاء الموعد 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد عمان (29 يناير 2008)

. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟


.
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس​

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​


أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.​

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​


ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) ​*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​

ج) الداخلية تتراوح بين 30,000-20,000 كم والخارجية 100,000 كم..​

*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​


د)k ° 500./ 227 o C​

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​


أ) مشاهدات ومراقبة الكرة الأرضية.
​*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.
​*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​


.
ب) يطلق تيارات من الماء الساخنة مثل الينابيع الباطنية.​*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​



ج) أسبوع
​*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​



أ) 5.0 كم/الثانية
​*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​


د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.​

*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​


*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*​

*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​


ب) المريخ




​


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (30 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ^^

في البداية جزاك الله خير على المسابقة اللطيفة .....
ظنيت من العنوان انك تقصد ان المسابقة على التلفزيون او القنوات الفضائية هههههه ^^" " "


بسم الله نبدأ:

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:
أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.



3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 



4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟
ج) الداخلية تتراوح بين 30,000-20,000 كم والخارجية 100,000 كم.



5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة-القصوى- للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين) 
شكرا للتسهيل وتحويلك لها مئوي ^^
د)k ° 500./ 227 o C


6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:
ب) الاتصالات على الكرة الأرضية.



7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:أ) 
أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.


8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:
أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
ج) أسبوع


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟
ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 
ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟
د) بلوتو

سلااااااااااام ^^


----------



## فرح ال (30 يناير 2008)

س 1
ج - ب
س 2
ج - أ
س 3
ج -د
س 4
ج- ب
س 5
ج - ب
س 6
ج- ج
س7
ج- أ
س 8
ج- د
س 9
ج- أ
س 10
ج- ج
س 11
ج- د
س12
ج- ج
س 13
ج - ب


----------



## اشرف العراقي (30 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك فعلاً جوائز مغرية وشكراً على الاسئله لان استفد من هذه الاسئله


----------



## الده ميرجي (31 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الده ميرجي (31 يناير 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
مشكور يا( م المصري) عال مسابقه
الاجوبه كالاتي
1-ب
2. أ
3. د
4. د
5. ب
6. ج
7. أ
8. ج
9. أ
10.ب
11.د
12.أ
13.ج

وتحياتي للجميع مع تمنياتي بالموفقيه


----------



## عبدالقادر51 (31 يناير 2008)

1 ب-2ا-3د-4د-5ب-6ج-7ا-8ج-9ا-10ب-11د-12ل-13ج


----------



## alaa_alshmeri (31 يناير 2008)

الله يوفقك ويرعاك


----------



## untena (31 يناير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس​

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​


أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​
:81: 


د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء​

*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​


:81: 

ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.​

*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​


ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C​*6*
*. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.​*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.​

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​
.

ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.​

*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​


*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*​

*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​


*ج) 7 كم/الثانية*​

*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​


د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.​

*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​

*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*​

*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​


ب) المريخ​



اشرف عبد القادر محمد 
من السودان 
abofas224*************​


----------



## Tom20 (31 يناير 2008)

_الاجابات سهلة جدا و يبدو انك مهندس اتصالات يا عزيزى؟._


----------



## Tom20 (31 يناير 2008)

نحن نريد اضافة شئ جديد فى علم الهندسة ولا يجب ان نكتفى بالذى يرد الينا فقط؟. ويجب علينا أن نكون جادين شوية.


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (1 فبراير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟




د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:



أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.




3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟



ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 



4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟



د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)



ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C



6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:




ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.



7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:




ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.



8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:



أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.



9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:




د) شهر.


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟





ج) 7 كم/الثانية



11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟



د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.


12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 




د) هيرمن أوفرات


13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟




د) بلوتو


----------



## meid79 (2 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبه نستعين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وشكرأ للأخ الذي أضاف الموضوع
والاجابات (كما اظن) كما يلي :
1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟ ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.

يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة : أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟ ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي)

ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟ ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.

5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين) د) k ° 500./ 227 o C 

تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل : ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية

يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من: ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة

يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه: أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.

أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل: أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة

ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟ ج) 7 كم/الثانية

في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟ ج) الولايات المتحدة

من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي

تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟ أ) الزهرة

والله أعلم


----------



## شعبان عثمان (2 فبراير 2008)

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية؟*
*ج) الكويكبات والمذنبات*​*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:
) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال
3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟ 
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 

4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟
ج) الداخلية تتراوح بين 30,000-20,000 كم والخارجية 100,000 كم
5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)

k ° 250 

. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:
أ) مشاهدات ومراقبة الكرة الأرضية.
7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:
أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة

8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.

9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:
ب) 24 ساعة.

10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟

ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية

11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟​د)الاتحاد السوفييتي

12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" ​
ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي​
13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟​أ) الزهرة



​​​​*​


----------



## م المصري (3 فبراير 2008)

بفضل من الله تعالي ... ثم بفضل من مشرفنا الفاضل جاسر المشرف العام و مشرف قسم الطيران 
فقد تم تعديل جائزة المسابقه الي اشتراك مجاني في موقع الرابيد شير لمده شهر
حظا سعيدا .... و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محب الشرقية (3 فبراير 2008)

أخي م المصري متى أخر موعد للمسابقة


----------



## م المصري (3 فبراير 2008)

المبرمج الصغير قال:


> أخي م المصري متى أخر موعد للمسابقة


تفضل يا اخي بالدخول الي 
لوحة اعلانات قسم الطيران 
و ستجد كل ما تبحث عنه ان شاء الله 
تحياتي ​


----------



## برباروس (4 فبراير 2008)

*من اجل المشاركه*

*1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟*​ 


أ) فضلات ناتجة من الأفران الذرية.
ب) هي بواقي من الصواريخ والأقمار الاصطناعية.
ج) الكويكبات والمذنبات.
د) جسيمات مصدرها الشمس​ 

*2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:*​ 


أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.
ب) عامود هوائي(أنتينه-لاقط) خاص والذي يستقبل البث من منطقة أورشليم القدس.
ج) كوابل (أسلاك) خاصة المتواجدة في الأرض ومصدرها من محطة بث أرضية.
د) جهاز اللقط(الاستقبال) المتواجد فوق جهاز التلفاز ​ 

*3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟*​ 


أ) أشعة X.
ب) أشعة غاما.
ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 
د) الأشعة تحت الحمراء​ 

*4. *ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟​ 

أ) الداخلية حوالي 200 كم والخارجية حوالي 1000 كم.
ب) الداخلية تتراوح بين 6,300-650 كم .والخارجية 60,000 كم.
ج) الداخلية تتراوح بين 30,000-20,000 كم والخارجية 100,000 كم.
د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.​ 

*5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)*​ 


أ)k ° 25 / - 248 o C
ب)k ° 120 / -153 o C
ج) k ° 250 / -23 o C
د)k ° 500./ 227 o C​ 

*6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:*​ 


أ) مشاهدات ومراقبة الكرة الأرضية.
ب) الاتصالات على الكرة الأرضية.
ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.
د) ألإنذار على الكرة الأرضية.​ 

*7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:*​ 


أ) أوعية ماء خاصة التي ترسل مع المركبة.
ب) كتل من الثلج التي تذاب بواسطة استغلال الطاقة الشمسية.
ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.
د) دورة سوائل أجسام رجال الفضاء.​ 

*8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:*​ 


أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.
ب) يطلق تيارات من الماء الساخنة مثل الينابيع الباطنية.
ج) يستعمل كمحطة للمركبات الفضائية التي تصل إليه من الأرض.
د) لأنه يقيس المد الحاصل في المياه​ 

*9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:*​ 


*أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة*
ب) 24 ساعة.
ج) أسبوع
د) شهر.​ 

*10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟*​ 



أ) 5.0 كم/الثانية
ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية
*ج) 7 كم/الثانية*
د) 3.5 كم/الثانية​ 

*11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟*​ 


أ) ألمانيا
ب) الصين
*ج) الولايات المتحدة*
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.​ 

*12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" *​ 


أ) روبرت جودارد
ب) فرنر فون-براون
*ج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي*
د) هيرمن أوفرات​ 

*13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟*​ 


*أ) الزهرة*
ب) المريخ
ج) عطارد
د) بلوتو​ 

:15:​ 
السلام عليكم
اتمنى اني وفقت في بعض الاجابات, المهم المشاركه
لا تنسوني بدعائكم بارك الله فيكم خصوصا الزوجه الصالحه 
شكرا​


----------



## mazemaster (7 فبراير 2008)

1-ب
2-أ
3-ج
4-ج
5-أ
6-ج
7-أ
8-أ
9-أ
10-ب
11-د
12-ج
13-ج


----------



## عماد الدين احمد (7 فبراير 2008)

لماذا هذه الأسئلة التعجيزية أرجوكم ضعوا اسئلة تفيد المجتمع الهندسى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yasseen (7 فبراير 2008)

1. ما هي الفضلات الفضائية ؟

أج) الكويكبات والمذنبات.


2. . يستقبل مشتركي شركة الأقمار الاصطناعية nilesat البث بواسطة:

أ) طبق أقمار اصطناعية المتواجدة على سطح البيت والمتجه نحو قمر اصطناعي للاتصال.

3. ما هي الأشعة التي مصدرها الشمس والتي تخترق الغلاف الجوي بدون أي عائق؟


ج) الضوء المرئي (الطيف المرئي) 

4. ما هو بعد أحزمة فان ألن من الكرة الأرضية؟

د) الداخلية حوالي 100 كم والخارجية حوالي 80,000 كم.


5. ما هي درجة الحرارة القسوة للمركّبات الساكنة (تلك التي لا تطلق حرارة بنفسها) المتواجدة في الفضاء والمعرضة للتغيير في أشعة الشمس أي تتعرض للضوء وللظل بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ؟(درجات كلفين)



أ)k ° 25 / - 248 o C



6. تستعمل الأقمار الاصطناعية من نوع GPS ل:

ج) الملاحة على الكرة الأرضية.



7. يستعمل رجال الفضاء الماء الأتي من:
ج) نواتج عمل خلايا الوقود في المركبة.

8. يدعى القمر الاصطناعي جيوسنتري – ممركز حول الأرض أو ثابت لأنه:

أ) يتواجد فوق نقطة معينة في الكرة الأرضية باستمرار.


9. أكملت مركبة الفضاء "كولومبيا" دورة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية كل:

أ) ساعة ونصف الساعة


10. ما هي السرعة الدنيا لقمر اصطناعي في مسار قريب حول الكرة الأرضية ؟


ب) 11.2 كم/الثانية


11. في أي دولة صنع الصاروخ الأول من نوعه في العالم والذي يعمل على الوقود السائلة؟
د)الاتحاد السوفييتي.
12. من هو العالم الملقب ب "أبو علم الفضاء" 

أج) كونستانتين تسيلكوبسكي

13. تطلق مركبة فضائية لهدف البحث لتهبط على كوكب سيار, لأي من الكواكب التالية تحتاج المركبة إلى كمية أكبر من الوقود لكي تسيطر على نفسها وتتوقف بسلامة على الكوكب؟


ب) المريخ


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

نوجه جزيل الشكر لجميع من شارك في هذه المسابقه و التي تقرر ايقافها عند هذا الحد حتي يتسني للفائز الاستمتاع باشتراك مجاني لمده شهر في موقع الرابيد شير 

و لا ننسي في الخصوص توجيه كل الشكر للاداره العليا للملتقي لدعمها للمسابقه ..... و نخص بالذكر ..... مشرفنا القدير ...جاسر .... و الذي خصص هذه الجائزه للفائز 

لمتابعه نتائج المسابقه :
نتائج مسابقه قسم الطيران .... و الفائز بالجائزه


----------

